# Dhl



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

I need some advice please. 

Sending some things to Hurghada using DHL, got a quote, all fine. 

Now, anyone have any figures for me regarding what sort of charges/duty/taxes will be charged once my things have reached to Hurghada? 

I will only be sending clothes, shoes, bags, bedding, maybe a few books and specialist toiletries I use. No electrical equipment or DVDs etc. 

All responses appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Gal,

You may not have to pay any tax if you can prove that the things are for your own use and wont be resold, make sure things are out of their packaging, no prices left on etc.
I have had things sent and paid no tax one day and then taxed another.


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Gal,
> 
> You may not have to pay any tax if you can prove that the things are for your own use and wont be resold, make sure things are out of their packaging, no prices left on etc.
> I have had things sent and paid no tax one day and then taxed another.


Hello! Yes the majority is used and that which isn’t I will take tags and things off.

Some things have kindly been taken over by a lovely lady I met on a forum not much different to this but I am talking just a few bits.

DHL have given me a reasonable price and it is a door to door delivery which is reassuring. 

However, its these mysterious charges that worry me as I am already depending on the kindness of strangers in storing these things and I really don’t want them to have to pay loads of release fees. I would of course pay them asap however, I just don’t want someone forking out.

Also, I understand that these charges can be whatever they want them to be? I am literally going to be sending out my clothes, shoes and bags, most used!

Its only 16 weeks until I go (YAY) but there is a lot I need to sort and I also need to keep the costs low, student until recently etc so I would appreciate any tips/advice/help/links very much.

Thank you! x


----------



## stahlblu (Aug 30, 2009)

New Gal said:


> I need some advice please.
> 
> Sending some things to Hurghada using DHL, got a quote, all fine.
> 
> ...


according to the law there is no duty charges or tax on clothing. however some electronics that are very expensive will have a duty tax on them... but otherwise you shouldnt have a duty... i went to the egyptian embassy website and they tell you exactly what has a tax ill try to find it and post it for you.... but i know the things you listed shouldnt have any tax

According to my other forum the clothes and toiletries you shouldnt have a problem with taxes however other things may have duty... also DVDs if you send them, the government will check each dvd for continent especially if they are recorded... Happy shipping


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

New Gal.... just one thing about DHL in Hurghada.....
You have to have an address to send stuff to....
As you probably know by now.... nobody has an address!!
I lived there 4 years without an address... recieving no mail whatsoever!!
And the DHL office will not let you collect stuff from the office either!!

The only time I used it...my daughter sent something from the UK... I had to have it sent to my place of work.... because it was in a large hotel, and had an address!!!


----------



## stahlblu (Aug 30, 2009)

yes you are right it would be easier if you can send it to someone that works... at my home we have an address but we still send everything to my husbands work... A must because it is a PHYSICAL address in their database. or files lol


----------

